# Pascal didn’t leave a DIY?



## Bluebellie (Jul 3, 2020)

I caught a scallop today and he appeared. I kind of was not paying any attention and just tapped a repeatedly. After the meetup, I saw him swim away. He has my scallop in his belly, but I don’t have a DIY?


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 3, 2020)

He didn't give me one as well today, but he gave me a pearl.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 3, 2020)

I do have an extra pearl. Do you know if he gives a diy as well if I catch another scallop?


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 3, 2020)

I caught a bunch of scallops and he didn't even show.


----------



## Karlexus (Jul 3, 2020)

He gives either a DIY or pearl. I got a Diy yesterday, a pearl today.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 3, 2020)

apparently he will either give a pearl, diy or dress from the mermaid series


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 3, 2020)

Is it possible to get a pearl and diy on the same day?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 3, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> Is it possible to get a pearl and diy on the same day?


You can also get pearls from diving but it's kind of rare? Not sure. If you mean both from Pascal I think no.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 3, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> I do have an extra pearl. Do you know if he gives a diy as well if I catch another scallop?


Wondering the same thing. I'd rather have the DIYs first and then get pearls if we can't get both in the same day.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 3, 2020)

I believe Pascal only visits once per day? so it's just kind of down to luck what you get from him, plus he doesn't necessarily visit when you catch your first scallop of the day. sometimes he takes a while


----------



## helbels (Jul 3, 2020)

i caught a scallop today and he didn’t show up at all  did i do something wrong or is it just randomized whether or not he shows up? i know he only comes once per day but i haven’t seen him since last night


----------



## Dio (Jul 3, 2020)

Like mentioned before, you can get a scallop, pearl, or clothing item. Its also possible that when picking up a scallop (on a new day as well) that Pascal will not appear. I had this happen a couple of times


----------



## Opal (Jul 3, 2020)

Also I found out that pascal doesn't appear if you get your first scallop on someone else's island when a friend came over to mine.


----------



## wearebap (Jul 3, 2020)

hey! sorry quick question but when does Pascal appear? I went swimming and caught a bunch of stuff but havent seen him yet? when does Pascal spawn?


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 3, 2020)

He just put the DIY in my pocket without me noticing, I couldn't learn it until returning to shore. One of my friends also said she got a pearl instead of a DIY, so it must be random!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 3, 2020)

wearebap said:


> hey! sorry quick question but when does Pascal appear? I went swimming and caught a bunch of stuff but havent seen him yet? when does Pascal spawn?


When you catch a scallop....but he appears randomly, so you might need to catch a couple before.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 3, 2020)

wearebap said:


> hey! sorry quick question but when does Pascal appear? I went swimming and caught a bunch of stuff but havent seen him yet? when does Pascal spawn?


After you catch a few scallops! It took two scallops for him to show up for me.


----------



## wearebap (Jul 3, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> After you catch a few scallops! It took two scallops for him to show up for me.





Bluebellie said:


> When you catch a scallop....but he appears randomly, so you might need to catch a couple before.


ty!! ♡♡


----------



## Madrox6 (Jul 3, 2020)

Pascal appeared after my first scallop yesterday and second scallop today. Both times he gave me a mermaid DIY. It sounds like a lot of this is down to chance, but I'm glad we can get him daily, unlike most NPCs


----------



## Otokraj (Jul 7, 2020)

I got nothing. He took my scallop and left. No pearl no DIY. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



Otokraj said:


> I got nothing. He took my scallop and left. No pearl no DIY.


And that was after and hour of searching and three full bags of other creatures. Disappointed


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 7, 2020)

From my experience, he only appears once a day and always on the first scallop. If your inventory is full and you have to toss something, he won't appear. 

If it seems like he didn't give anything, check to see how many pearls you have, or he also has the chance to give mermaid clothing.


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Well that happened to me 3 times, but I got a total of 2 pearls and a mermaid dress from him.


----------

